# MACS and OSX are complete CRAP!!



## Sloane (Feb 28, 2002)

hehehe......*Just kidding!!!!!!*


----------



## edX (Feb 28, 2002)

Are you trying to get RacerX's attention for something? you could just pm him


----------



## Sloane (Feb 28, 2002)

G'day Ed! Who is this RacerX?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 28, 2002)

<< Stomps His Feet >>

DAMN! ... i was hoping it was the Anticipated return of the Beloved ... "ManicDVLN" haha! 

NeYo


----------



## Sloane (Feb 28, 2002)

Not this time NeYo.... I just Luv my Macs and OSX.

Cheers.


----------



## edX (Feb 28, 2002)

G'day Sloane 

RacerX is the head troll hunter around here. and ManicDVLN was the last troll he added to his trophy case. 

it looks to me like you are just getting people's attention to come look at your nifty artwork. I could think of more tactful ways but this should bring people in for a look see 

I like 'em.

you should really bring the little tumbler with you  to Herve's B&G. We can always use more entertainment there.


----------



## Sloane (Feb 28, 2002)

Thankyou for filling me in Ed. I have been showing off a little mate, so I recon I had better keep a low profile as to not attract the attentions of that troll-hunter. Of course: the bridge that I live beneath is pretty well fortified and his going to have a lot of trouble trying to............. ummmm.... there I go again,showing off   I think I had better keep my mouth shut for a while!


----------



## edX (Feb 28, 2002)

seriously sloane - check out the thread 'Herve's Bar & Grill" in the All thoughts non technical forum  (bottom of the main page).  I think your animations will be a hit there. 

Hey, i like the freaked out mouse even better!!


----------



## Sloane (Feb 28, 2002)

OK Ed. I will check it out, but I may not post until tomorrow arvo because I have just about dozed off. 

Cheers Ed!


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sloane _
> *hehehe......Just kidding!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



 ***Sad***

Wanted to try my new gun!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 28, 2002)

YOu can try your new gun on nummi and lessthan


----------



## RacerX (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Are you trying to get RacerX's attention for something? you could just pm him *



Okay, I'll admit that I was one of the first three people to view this thread when it was first posted... it has been a dry season for troll hunting.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *YOu can try your new gun on nummi and lessthan  *




funny MAN!  funny funny funny... you know what... it is open mic night at the comedy club tonight... you should come!


----------



## ulrik (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *
> 
> Okay, I'll admit that I was one of the first three people to view this thread when it was first posted... it has been a dry season for troll hunting.  *



crowd: "she loves windows, she loves windows, burn her"
windows-witch: "NO I DON'T"
king: "why do you suppose she loves windows?"
crowd: "she wears a Microsoft shirt!"
windows-witch: "They dressed me like this!"
king: "is that true"
crowd: "uhm....yeah....a bit....."
somebody in the crowd: "BUT SHE MADE MY MAC BOOT IN WINDOWS"
king: "is that so? show me your mac"
somebody in the crowd: "well...it's fixed already...."
crowd: "BUT SHE LOVES WINDOWS! BURN HER!"
etc.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 1, 2002)

And what do we burn apart from windows lovers?

MORE WINDOWS LOVERS!


----------



## ulrik (Mar 1, 2002)

he just wants to draw the attention away from himself, this means HE LOVES WINDOWS, BURN HIM!!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 1, 2002)

hmmm....let me get my pyrotechnics ;-)


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 1, 2002)

We'll use my largest benchmarks.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 4, 2002)

Sloane:  When I saw that topic I was about ready to flame the (explicitive deleted) out of you!  XD


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 4, 2002)

Ok. Now who wants to be tested by my new gun???


----------



## Sloane (Mar 4, 2002)

Come guys! The real reason I posted this thread was to see if there were any stinking windows users hanging around here. Glad to see your loyalties to the Mac.
BTW: Sorry I don't pop in more often, but the fact is I am always too damn busy for my own good, but I will always be back because you all seem like a great bunch of dudes.

Cheers!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 5, 2002)

First of all... even if there were any Windows lovers around, why would they admit that?  So you could uterly destroy them?  Good one chief!

Alex... you wanna use your gun? C'mon!  This has been a long time a'coming.


----------



## Sloane (Mar 5, 2002)

Hey... c'mon dude.... I don't have any need to destroy windows users - I rather like the way they put Macs down! 

Cheers.


----------

